# Vacation Villiage At Parkway - Anyone Stay Recently?



## jlwquilter (Mar 25, 2010)

I have a 1 bedroom on hold in RCI. Smaller B unit with partial kitchen for THIS WEEKEND. I have to confirm by tonight or let it go. I don't expect anything else to pop up. I was pretty amazed to see this one.

I have read the TUG reviews (positive) but most are old. RCI reviews are recent but really, really mixed. Seems people either like it just fine (even love it) or hate it, with all sorts of complaints (noisy, crap employees, noisy, rooms not good, and no soundproofing so hear eveything outside (aka: noisy)etc.). Also that requests are not generally fufilled. I wouldn't expect a request form to to work as it's so last minute. I would try but expect to be put in the worst section and room... and how bad it that going to be, does anyone know??

I am inclined to take the chance but DH is getting all going over it: why spend the $$ is it's not going to be a decent place?

Any quick input would be much appreciated!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 25, 2010)

*Depends On What The Meaning Of "Recent" Is.*




jlwquilter said:


> Any quick input would be much appreciated!


Vacation Village At Parkway is still 1 of our favorites. 

We stayed there January 2009, in 1 of those "B" units with partial kitchen (no oven, no cooktop, no dishwasher), which was adequately equipped for our needs all week.  The bedroom was spacious & comfortable.  Large bathroom, with 2 entrances (in case we had guests slumbering on the sleep-sofa in the living room). 

The unit featured a convenient stacked washer-dryer in suite, even though it was just a humble "B" unit.  

Living room & smallish dining area were uncramped, but laid out in a semi-narrow straight shot from the living room window all the way to the kitchen.

We previously (2006) stayed a week in a Vacation Village At Parkway full-kitchen "A" unit.

Details from both times we stayed there are in the TUG _Resort Reviews_ section. 

Bottom line recommendation = _It's A Nice Timeshare, So Go For It. _

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Dori (Mar 25, 2010)

We stayed there in an AB unit for 2 weeks in February.We had guest with us, and gave them the B unit.  They were quite impressed!  The living room/dining room was a very good size, and well-maintained. There was a small balcony off the living room, which was a nice touch. They didn't use the kitchen, so I can't comment on that. The bedroom was quite adequate, and had a TV, as did the living room.

We found the staff to be friendly and helpful. When we checked in, our baby granddaughter was sick.  The front desk girl found us a unit that was ready and let us check in, even though it was only 11:00 a.m.!  We really appreciated that!

We were quite happy at VV and would definitely return.

Dori


----------



## jlwquilter (Mar 25, 2010)

Thank you Alan (I had already read your review from 15months ago - how time flies!) and Dori.

I feel better - and feel that my DH will feel better - about giving this place a try.

The one bummer for me is that there's no cooktop, I drink tea and need the hot (boiling) water. I know, I can use the nuker but it's just not the same  .

If anyone else has recent experience I'd still very much like to hear it.


----------



## jlwquilter (Mar 25, 2010)

One more thing - there is a full size fridge-freezer, right? In the B side?

We are driving and will bring lots of bottled water, soda, gatoraid, buy milk, cold cuts, etc. A little under counter thingy with space for 2 ice cubes doesn't help us.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 25, 2010)

*Regular Fridge In 1-BR "B" Unit.*

When there's no cooktop, you can use the Mr. Coffee to heat tea water.  

Or, shux, just thoroughly rinse out the coffee-containing parts & use the Mr. Coffee to brew up a whole pot of tea. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Nancy (Mar 25, 2010)

If I remember correctly the ref. is full sized.  We really liked this resort.  Had, at that time, a real new unit.  Only problem there was no pool right at our building, but we didn't care.

Nancy


----------



## TamaraQT (Mar 25, 2010)

i stayed there back in 2007.  I had an A&B unit.  My teen son stayed on the B side.  If I recall correctly, it is true there is no fullsize cooktop stove.  But under the sink they have a portable electric cooktop that has 2 burners on it.  You just wont have a stove.  But the fridge is fullsize.  Hope that helps.


----------



## jlwquilter (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks again everyone. Based on the replies here I did go ahead and confirm the exchange. I am looking forward to seeing how the place is for myself. I think my expectations are reasonable so should be ok  

Thanks for the tip re: the little cook top under the counter. I will call the resort later today and ask, if I get a chance. We have something we could bring but would certainly prefer not to have to do so.

I am going to ask Santa for one of those electirc water heater carafe things. We had one in our suite in Hong Kong and it worked great. Hmmm... maybe the Easter Bunny instead - nothing like getting it sooner  .


----------



## spiceycat (Mar 28, 2010)

well stayed there 3 times - the price was right. It is nice.

my problem not enough pools and big enough pools.


----------



## bnoble (Mar 28, 2010)

I was just there last month.  It's okay.  The staff was nothing but pleasant the entire time.  "Guest services" wasn't particularly pushy.  Every employee said at least "hi" passing me on the grounds.  

I thought they cut some corners in the units that they shouldn't have cut: cheap vertical blinds, cabinetry etc.  It was all (mostly) functional, but not quite up to snuff compared to the "typical" gold crown in and around Orlando (and certainly not compared to the newly refurbished units at Vistana.)  Parking is a little dicey, but I was next to the parking structure, and that worked out just fine.

That said, seeing as how this is one of the biggest weeks of the year in Mouse Town, I'd go ahead and take it.  It wasn't bad, and I'd stay there if alternatives weren't available.


----------



## rapmarks (Mar 29, 2010)

AwayWeGo said:


> When there's no cooktop, you can use the Mr. Coffee to heat tea water.
> 
> Or, shux, just thoroughly rinse out the coffee-containing parts & use the Mr. Coffee to brew up a whole pot of tea.
> 
> ...


 

ugh! you don't realize how that coffee odor stays in that coffee maker.  Nothing is worse than coffee flavored tea.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 29, 2010)

*Ditto Tea-Flavored Coffee.*




rapmarks said:


> Nothing is worse than coffee flavored tea.


If this is coffee, I'll have tea. 

If this is tea, bring me a cup of coffee. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## bnoble (Mar 29, 2010)

_All I want is a proper cup of coffee made in a proper copper coffee pot.
I may be off my dot but I want a proper coffee in a proper copper pot.
Iron coffee pots and tin coffee pots; they are no use to me!
If I can't have a proper cup of coffee in a proper copper coffee pot
I'll have a cup of tea._


----------



## TamaraQT (Mar 30, 2010)

bnoble said:


> _All I want is a proper cup of coffee made in a proper copper coffee pot._
> _I may be off my dot but I want a proper coffee in a proper copper pot._
> _Iron coffee pots and tin coffee pots; they are no use to me!_
> _If I can't have a proper cup of coffee in a proper copper coffee pot_
> _I'll have a cup of tea._


 

Now where did that come from?  I like it


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 30, 2010)

*Java Jive.*

_I love coffee, I love tea, 
I love the Java Jive & it loves me 
Coffee & tea & the java & me, 
A cup, a cup, a cup, a cup, a cup ! 

I love java sweet & hot, 
Whoops, Mister Moto, I'm a coffee pot.
Shoot me the pot, & I'll pour me a shot, 
A cup, a cup, a cup, a cup, a cup ! 

Oh slip me a slug from the wonderful mug 
And I'll cut a rug till I'm snug in a jug. 
A slice of onion & a raw one, 
Draw one! 
Waiter, waiter, percolator ! 

I love coffee, I love tea, 
I love the Java Jive & it loves me.
Coffee & tea & the java & me, 
A cup, a cup, a cup, a cup, a cup ! 

Boston beans (soy beans),
I said the little itty-bitty green bean, 
(Cabbage n' greens). 
You know that I'm not keen about a bean,
Unless it is a chili chili bean! (Talk it, boy!) 

I love java sweet & hot, 
Whoops, Mister Moto, I'm a coffee pot (yeah). 
You shoot me the pot, & I'll pour me a shot, 
A cup, a cup, a cup, 'an dat zat bootle ! 

Blow me a slug from that wonderful mug 
And I'll cut a rug that's snug in a jug. 
Drop a nickel in my pot - Joe, 
Takin' it slow. 
Waiter, waiter percolator !

I love coffee, I love tea, 
I love the Java Jive & it loves me 
Coffee & tea & the java & me 
A cup, a cup, a cup, a cup -- BOY ! _




-- hotlinked --
​


----------



## bnoble (Mar 30, 2010)

> Now where did that come from?


A band called "Trout Fishing in America".

Here's a fan produced video with the original recording. We used to listen to it on the "Saturday Morning Light Brigade" in Pittsburgh back in the day.


----------



## jlwquilter (Mar 31, 2010)

*Here Right Now!*

I did indeed take the exchange and am very glad I did. It's working well for us and sure beats rooming with my sister and having that added stress of different styles, schedules, etc.

We checked in just after 4pm - waited about 20 minutes in line. Line was longer by the time we left. I had called that morning to ask about grills, etc. and put in a request for newer room and near grills - they had my request noted upon check in. Seems like we got what I asked for too. So happy there.

Room is small. But meets our needs. No counter space which is a hassle since we have to hand wash dishes. That's a bummer. Full size fridge/freezer (key for us) and there is indeed an electric 2 burner portable type burner which we have used successfully to cook noodles and veggies.

No drapes over the blinds so light is in the room in the mornign but we can sleep right thru that. No issues at all with noise, which was a main complaint in the RCI reviews. Room was clean and ready upon check in.

Parking is tough. As we are out until late every evening DH has to park along the road. He moves the car in after we are up and moving. Disney was easy to get to and from and took only 10 minutes or so. No big deal at all. All other things are near by too.

Bed is a bit soft for support but as we exhaust ourselves every day we can sleep on rocks practically. 

Lots of people here for sure. They ran out of ice for free sno-cones before time was up. Pools are busy but we haven't been in them yet. Played shuffle board yesterday and had fun.

Need to get a key for the propane grills, which is a pain but not too bad overall.

Bottom line is that this place was a very good last minute snag for us and I wouldn't hestitate to come back under similar circumstances.

Thanks to everyone that helped me make my decision!!


----------



## Dori (Mar 31, 2010)

Are you paying their exorbitant WiFi fees?  That was the only thing I didn't like about VV.

Dori


----------



## jlwquilter (Apr 2, 2010)

No I am not. DH has to work a bit while we are here so I am using his laptop. He has one of those card things that sucks the WIFI signal out of the air. Or something like that. He did move out onto the patio to work as the signal wasn't good inside the unit.

Speaking of units, I got a peek at the A side and it was quite nice looking and about twice the size of the B side. While I prefer a 2 bedroom (who doesn't), I'd take that unit if I needed to. Heck I took this smaller B side and am happy enough given the lack of other options.

DH and DD are getting their free sno cones right now


----------



## Dori (Apr 2, 2010)

I looked into that.  Our provider has something called a Rocket Stick.  But it is only good for Canada, and if we wanted to use it in the US, there would be roaming charges incurred.  That would make it way too expensive.   

Dori


----------



## bnoble (Apr 2, 2010)

I recently bought a "prepaid broadband wireless" card from Virgin Mobile.  Pay for it only when you need it, no contract.  Uses Sprint's EVDO network, so decent speed.  Prices range from $10-$60 for 10-30 days, with varying download limits.  I'm quite pleased with it, and have used it a few times now to avoid exorbitant hotel charges and/or lousy wifi connections.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 2, 2010)

*If This Is Coffee, I'll Have Tea.  If This Is Tea, Bring Me A Cup Of Coffee.*




rapmarks said:


> you don't realize how that coffee odor stays in that coffee maker.


Maybe it depends on the coffee maker, or then again maybe my taste buds are so totally fried that I can't notice the contamination. 

In any case, I find that using the same coffee maker for brewing tea _and_ for brewing coffee works just fine when the pot & the brew basket are rinsed _thoroughly_ in between batches.  

Guests don't complain, either -- which might mean that there's no noticeable contamination on the 1 hand, or on the other hand might mean that our guests are too polite to say anything. 

However that may be, I do a thorough rinse after every batch anyhow, even when I'm not switching between brewing coffee & brewing tea.  That's at home -- I wouldn't count on timeshare coffee makers having such a good record of between-batch rinses.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

